# Parts for Gas MF175



## LauraM (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everybody! I'm new to the site and am trying to help my Dad find piston sleeves for his MF175. It is GAS, not diesel. 

Seems like all the other MF175's are diesel.frown 

Some more specifics about it are:
Continental engine
4 cyl 206


We'd be interested in buying from either a parts dealer or someone that just has some of these lying around. 

Dad's name is Jerry and he can be reached at 618-396-2202 or I'll be checking here for replies. Thanks!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome to TF Laura, tell Jerry to try these folks!!

Here 

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## jordan1837 (Aug 31, 2006)

*parts*

Hey if you cant find them anywhere else try Anderson Tractor Supply in Ohio / they have a web site / andersontractorsupply.com they have new and used parts
I have always been able to find hard to find parts there. hope this helps:tractorsm


----------

